# Anyone know what is being sent out of the sound card that allows characters



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TSscxkyzFqA

nice demo .. but I am interested in knowing how all that is done .,.

don't tell me just X, Y mode with a sound card .. has to be some sort of controller behind it .. 

Anyone know , any ideas ?/

Thanks


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Either this is a standard o-scope using a biasing voltage or possibly it's a vector scope in reality. 

But I highly doubt that you can connect a sound card's analog audio output to create interlacing images like that.


----------

